# saw palmetto



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2010)

To *saw palmetto* το βρίσκω παντού αμετάγραπτο (π.χ. και σε κείμενα της ΕΕ, όπου παρεμπ το _Ginkgo_ με έστειλε με τη γραφή _γίγκο_) ή γραμμένο *σερενόα*. Γνωρίζετε κάτι να με διαφωτίσετε; Ευχ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2010)

Πάντως, όταν βλέπω γενική πτώση, *σερενόας*, θεωρώ ότι κάτι κινείται. Αφού το επίσημο όνομα είναι _Σερενόα η πριονωτή_ (_Serenoa serrulata_, να και το saw / πριόνι, ενώ το _Serenoa_ είναι για να τιμήσει τον βοτανολόγο Sereno Watson), πιστεύω ότι η *σερενόα* έχει μέλλον.


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 4, 2010)

Και εδώ τίθεται το ζήτημα: Ο μεταφραστής αποδέχεται τη χρήση της μετάφρασης σερενόα και τη χρησιμοποιεί στο κείμενό του. Πώς θα πείσεις τον πελάτη ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να μείνει αμετάφραστο, οεο; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Πώς θα πείσεις τον πελάτη ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να μείνει αμετάφραστο, οεο; :)


Καλημέρα. Έχω ένα καταλυτικό επιχείρημα 15 σελίδων. Θα το αρχίσω, αλλά θα μου το τελειώσετε εσείς:

Αν δεν μεταγράφαμε και δεν μεταφράζαμε τις ξένες λέξεις, θα λέγαμε ακόμα:
Πήγα κι εγώ στο site του Βασιλόπουλου για να δω αν μπορώ να παραγγείλω μερικά πράγματα από το web, να μου τα φέρουν κατευθείαν στο σπίτι (εναλλακτικά: hospitium). Πήγα κατευθείαν στα αλλαντικά, όπως θα μπορούσαν να μαντέψουν όσοι με ξέρουν. Βρήκα ένα jambon, από την κόλαση φερμένο, αλλά, φρονίμως ποιών, προτίμησα filetto γαλοπούλας. Δίπλα, στις προσφορές, είχε και μια πάλλευκη mozzarella, αλλά με έπιασε το chauvinistic μου και παράγγειλα γραβιέρα groviera Κρήτης...

Συνεχίστε, συνεχίστε...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2010)

...αφού έφυγα από το supermarket, φόρτωσα τα πράγματα στο porte-bagages του αυτοκινήτου μου και μπήκα μέσα. Έβαλα το κλειδί στη mise, αλλά δεν έπαιρνε μπροστά, σκέφτηκα μήπως είχε πρόβλημα το embrayage του. Τελικά ωστόσο μου είχε απλώς τελειώσει η benzine. Τι να κάνω, πήγα στο benzine-άδικο (τρελή μόδα αυτή η τελευταία γραφή) και γέμισα. Με τα πολλά, γύρισα στο hospit(ium) σπίτι μου, μπήκα στην cusina και έβαλα πάνω στο μάτι τον tencere την cazzarola για να βράσω macaroni να τα φάω με τη mozzarella τη groviera και μια salsa με tomata...


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 4, 2010)

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι τέτοιο. Μιλάω για τις περιπτώσεις που έχουμε ανατολή μιας νέας μεταφραστικής ισοδυναμίας για κάποιους όρους και πώς θα πείσεις τον πελάτη ότι είναι καλύτερη η χρήση της "νέας" ονομασίας από το ν' ακολουθήσεις την πεπατημένη απόδοση της ΕΕ. 

Δεν ανήκω στην πλευρά που λέει "αφήστε τα όλα όπως είναι" αλλά δεν ανήκω και στην πλευρά που θα κοιμάμαι αγκαλιά με τον Δημητράκο μπας και μου δώσει έμπνευση για δημιουργία νεολογισμού βάσει κάποιας λογικής που σχεδόν κανείς δεν θ' ακολουθήσει.

Συμφωνώ να μεταφραστεί σερενόα... Πώς, .ομως, θα πείσω τον πελάτη ότι είναι η σωστότερη απόδοση; Και τι θ' απαντήσω σ' επιμελητή που θα μου το διαγράψει και θα βάλει "saw palmetto" στη θέση της μετάφρασής μου;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> [...] από το ν' ακολουθήσεις την πεπατημένη απόδοση της ΕΕ.


Έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν υπάρχει «πεπατημένη απόδοση της ΕΕ» στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2010)

Μιλάμε φαντάζομαι για τεχνικό κείμενο, διότι δε νομίζω ότι θα ήταν αποδεκτή η επιλογή _saw palmetto _σε λογοτεχνικό. Μια λύση μπορεί να είναι «παίρνουμε τη σερενόα (saw palmetto) και μπλα μπλα μπλα». Στη συνέχεια του κειμένου μπορούμε να γράφουμε συνέχεια σερενόα.

Τα όσα γράφονται με εμφανώς χιουμοριστική διάθεση παραπάνω είναι απλώς ένα δείγμα του πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα κείμενο της Νέας Ελληνικής αν αφήναμε κάθε παράξενη νεοφερμένη ξένη λέξη γραμμένη ως έχει, νομίζω.


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 4, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Έχω την αίσθηση πως δεν υπάρχει «πεπατημένη απόδοση της ΕΕ» στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.



Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση έχεις δίκιο. Όμως, ίσως λανθασμένα, χρησιμοποιώ για παράδειγμα τον όρο αυτού του νήματος για να δω απόψεις για το ευρύτερο θέμα που έθεσα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Oct 4, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Μιλάμε φαντάζομαι για τεχνικό κείμενο, διότι δε νομίζω ότι θα ήταν αποδεκτή η επιλογή _saw palmetto _σε λογοτεχνικό. Μια λύση μπορεί να είναι «παίρνουμε τη σερενόα (saw palmetto) και μπλα μπλα μπλα». Στη συνέχεια του κειμένου μπορούμε να γράφουμε συνέχεια σερενόα.



Ναι, ναι, για τεχνικό. Για λογοτεχνικά, υπότιτλους κτλ κτλ είναι άλλο... παιχνίδι :)



Palavra said:


> Τα όσα γράφονται με εμφανώς χιουμοριστική διάθεση παραπάνω είναι απλώς ένα δείγμα του πώς θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα κείμενο της Νέας Ελληνικής αν αφήναμε κάθε παράξενη νεοφερμένη ξένη λέξη γραμμένη ως έχει, νομίζω.



Κατανοητό (και πολύ πετυχημένο!) :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2010)

Zazula said:


> To *saw palmetto* το βρίσκω παντού αμετάγραπτο (π.χ. και σε κείμενα της ΕΕ...



Όταν λέει ο Ζαζ εδώ «αμετάγραπτο», δεν εννοεί το _saw palmetto_ αλλά την επίσημη λατινική ονομασία. Στο κείμενο όπου μας στέλνει διαβάζουμε ένα σκέτο _serenoa repens_, που είναι λάθος — θα έπρεπε να είναι _Serenoa repens_, δηλ. θα έπρεπε η πρώτη λέξη, του γένους, να είναι με κεφαλαίο αρχικό. Δεν μας ενοχλεί που δεν είναι με πλάγια — αυτός ο κανόνας είναι για τα αγγλικά κείμενα. 

Συνηθίζεται να γράφουμε τη λατινική ονομασία ενός φυτού ή ενός ζώου όταν δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ή διαδεδομένη μετάφραση. Κανένα πρόβλημα, αν το κείμενο το σηκώνει, και τα «νομικίστικα» κείμενα της ΕΕ το σηκώνουν. Αν ωστόσο ένα ζωάκι ή ένα βότανο αρχίζει να ξεμυτίζει από τα επιστημονικά κείμενα και να κυκλοφορεί σε εφημερίδες που περιγράφουν τις περίεργες σεξουαλικές συνήθειες του πρώτου ή τις θαυματουργές ιδιότητες του δεύτερου, είναι σωστό να αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε κάτι πιο ελληνικό, ό,τι μας φωτίσει ο θεός (ή η Λεξιλογία). :)


----------



## StellaP (Oct 4, 2010)

Στην οικογένειά μου έχω άνθρωπο που παίρνει Saw Palmetto καθημερινά. ΄Ετσι το έγραψε ο γιατρός στην αρχική συνταγή, έτσι είναι γνωστό στο φαρμακείο και έτσι το ζητάμε χρόνια τώρα. Στο μπουκαλάκι( που είναι εισαγόμενο) γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα Saw Palmetto 2-3 φορές και με ψιλά γράμματα σε κάποιο σημείο
αναγράφει serenoa.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2010)

Πάντα, όταν πρωτογράφουμε κάποια απ' αυτές τις ξένες λέξεις στα ελληνικά, βάζουμε σε παρένθεση και τον ξένο όρο (εδώ όποιον αρμόζει, τον αγγλικό ή το λατινικό) μέχρι να γίνει τόσο γνωστός ο ελληνικός που να μη χρειάζεται καθόλου ο ξένος. Αυτό ενδέχεται να ίσχυσε και για την ασπιρίνη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2010)

Μια άλλη χρήση: Εγώ έχω τώρα κείμενο όπου κάποιος φτιάχνει _καπέλα από φύλλα σερενόας_. Λέτε, αν το γράψω έτσι, να καταλάβουν οι αναγνώστες τι εννοώ;
Ότι είναι κάποιο εξωτικό φυτό που έχει και φαρμακευτική χρήση;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Όχι. Στα βιβλία πλέον ο μεταφραστής / επιμελητής πρέπει να διαλέξει ανάμεσα σε σημείωση και σε χοντρικό υπολογισμό τού πόσοι από τους αναγνώστες του έχουν πρόχειρο το Onelook.com. Αν η αναλογία είναι 60-40 (τεχνική δυνατότητα) ή 5-95 (μόνο 5 είναι περίεργοι), οι 40 ή οι 95 δεν θα μάθουν τη φοβερή πληροφορία ότι το καπέλο του ήταν από φύλλο εξωτικού φυτού που έχει και φαρμακευτική χρήση. Θα χάσεις τον ύπνο σου;


----------

